# New From California



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm new to this! I want to share my story as a young wife. I tried talking to family but in my point of view maybe it's better to talk to strangers and hear there advice!


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

GraceG676 said:


> I'm new to this! I want to share my story as a young wife. I tried talking to family but in my point of view maybe it's better to talk to strangers and hear there advice!


Yep, you should definitely leave him. He's NO good for you.

I kid, I kid!

But seriously, THERE are lots of helpful posters here and once you post your story, they're more than happy to give you THEIR advice.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm not sure what you are talking about this is my introduction.


----------

